# Conformation Class in Yuba City, Ca



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi - I wanted to pass on this information. For those of you in the Sacramento Metro, Ca. area. It is very hard to find a conformation class - indoors - with good people. I found a group that meet Wed. night at 7:00 at the Yuba City Fairgounds - Flower building - Call Sue, Ace Pet Grooming, 530-923-7219. It took me quite some time to find them - they are really good people with good advice and understanding. Good class size too.


----------

